# solution la plus simple pour installer windows



## xavax (2 Février 2018)

Bonjour,
J'ai besoins de windows pour faire tourner un petit soft. Quelle est pour vous la solution la plus simple de l'installer ? 
merci pour vos conseils


----------



## peyret (2 Février 2018)

Avec Parallels Desktop.... quand je vois la galère sur le forum de macgé pour installer Bootcamp.... je n'hésiterai pas une seconde.....

et permet d'avoir accès au mac, sans avoir à quitter windows.....


----------



## xavax (2 Février 2018)

Il n'y a pas une solution gratuite ? ca coute qd meme 70€. Apres si le reste n'est pas fiable va falloir acheter il n'y a pas trop le choix...


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2018)

Pour émuler en gratuit tu as les très connus *Wine* et *WineBottler* après il faut passer par le tiroir caisse, il y a aussi *CrossOver* mais pas gratuit, mais qui te dispense l'achat d'une licence Microsoft et d'un logiciel de virtualisation comme Parallels Desktop ou VMware. Sur le fond, il faudrait savoir ce qu'est ce logiciel pour tenter de déterminer s'il demande beaucoup de resources ?


----------



## xavax (2 Février 2018)

c'est un logiciel pour flasher un wemos avec espeasy. Du coup si je prends wine je dois payer la licence windows... j'avais oublié ca.... je pense que je vais me trouver un pc a preter


----------



## Locke (2 Février 2018)

xavax a dit:


> c'est un logiciel pour flasher un wemos avec espeasy. Du coup si je prends wine je dois payer la licence windows... j'avais oublié ca.... je pense que je vais me trouver un pc a preter


Alors, sans contestation possible, il te faut passer impérativement par un vrai PC.


----------

